# Why only Lamictal in DP researches? - Homeskooled?



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

OK.

I wonder why there are only Lamictal in DP researches... why not Neurontin, Topamax, Trileptal, Epival, Lithium????

If someone talked to Dr Simeon or David about that I'd be glad to hear the answer.

C (who is still very DP)xxx


----------

